# Should you tie your horse in the trailer?



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

I have a elastic trailer "lead" that will release under certain pressure. I typically don't tie the horses if I have two of them loaded. I have a straight load two horse and the center divider is gone (my fluffy butt Perch/QH broke it) so when I have one horse, I snap the elastic lead to avoid them turning around.

We didn't tie the horses when they were in the 3-horse slant load at all.

I have heard people won't tie and will tie to avoid a broken neck. Probably will just become personal preference or related experiences (good and bad).


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I think ultimately it comes down to personal preference.

I generally don't tie my horse (2-horse slant load, usually with just him either loose or in the first slot). When I do decide to tie, I use a Tie-Safe Trailer Tie.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

If it's with a horse I trust isn't a puller I will tie while supervised for a short period of time ONLY if the trailer is hitched to a truck. If it's not on a truck, I'll wrap the lead around a couple times so the horse think's he's tied, but if he were to pull, it would just come loose. With a horse who does pull, I'd either just wrap it around, or tie the rope to a small loop of bailing twine which will snap if the horse pulls hard enough.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I always tie in bumper pull trailers. If horses crowd to the rear you can end up with less control of the vehicle.

I tie in gooseneck trailers if there are only a few horses. I don't want them moving around. If they are ranch horses, and a lot of them, they are not going to play and waste energy dinking around. I just open the door and load them.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a two horse slant load. I usually tie but not necessarily always; I try for a balance between a short tie and a long tie - I want the horse to be able to move its head around (for comfort and for balance) but not to the point it can get it down to the floor; I also use a light weight rope that would break if ever put to the test plus a panic snap at the window side of the rope for quick release if needed.

P.S. I rather like the Tie-Safe Ties idea - I might have to investigate getting a pair.


----------



## greenhaven (Jun 7, 2014)

I did not ever tie my mare in my stock trailer, but she had unsolvable tying issues. She rode "loose" in the back half of the trailer and did fine.That said, I am otherwise a firm believer in tying a horse in a trailer, particularly if they can get their heads bent back and on the other side of a divider. Also, a loose horse (like mine travelled) is at significantly higher risk of injury in the trailer, especially in the larger space afforded by an open stock trailer.

THAT said, I would never ever ever ever ever tie a horse with an elastic tie. I have heard, personally, way too many stories of elastic/bungie ties breaking and damaging or even destroying eyes. Rare? Probably. Worth the risk? Not at all IMPO.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I prefer tying. The exceptions for me is if I'm hauling a mare & foal, the mare gets tied and foal doesn't or if I buy a youngster that I don't know how well they tie and I'm using the stock trailer. I always tie in the slant load because as impossible as it seems they can turn themselves around if they want to bad enough.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi All!

I have a two-place straight load. With my guys, I will tie their lead after loading until the butt-bar is in place, but then I unclip it from their halters before starting out. Sometimes I will replace the lead before unloading, especially if unloading into a chaotic situation, but usually I just grab their halter as they back out, and snap the lead on then.

Either way, I always use a break-away halter for safety's sake.

ByeBye! Steve


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

greenhaven said:


> THAT said, I would never ever ever ever ever tie a horse with an elastic tie. I have heard, personally, way too many stories of elastic/bungie ties breaking and damaging or even destroying eyes. Rare? Probably. Worth the risk? Not at all IMPO.


I have seen them break and leave a welt on a horses cheek, and will not use elastic/bungie tiedowns for this very reason. Also, I have not been overly impressed with the fancy tie rings that allow the lead to slip thru. Once a horse learns that the lead will slip if they pull back, they seem to make a game of it. I groom/tack them at liberty as long as they stand reasonably still for me; if not, I tie them pretty close.
Mostly they stand at liberty, as this appears to be a higher status situation than being close-tied


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a 3-horse slant load trailer. I always tie. I do not want the chance of a horse putting their head under the divider, or tying to turn around, or reaching over the divider, or what have you. 

However, while in the trailer, the horses have on breakaway halters. And I also have quick release snaps on the trailer ties (near the window side ... not on the horse side) so that they can be released quickly in an emergency. 

The horses do NOT get tied until all the trailer doors are shut. They are untied BEFORE any trailer doors are opened to unload. While I have never had a problem, I don't want an accident to happen.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

This is such a fluid answer because it depends on the horse, the trailer, and how far I'm hauling.

I always tie in a strait or slant load if there is a chance the horse can turn his head, or get his head down between his front legs and not figure out how to get it back up again -- (don't ask)..

In the stock trailer, I have one that hauls fine tied, and one that shakes and sweats if he's tied, but hauls fine if loose and left to find his own footing. (same one that got his head down in the straight load .. *rolls eyes*)

Find what works for you and your horse.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I've done both, depending on where I was going and how long trip would be.

I've seen horses that are tied end up flipped upside down in a stall. How? Who knows, and have a trainer friend that was going down Interstate, looks in sideview mirror and sees a hoof sticking out the window...bottom side up.

Naturally the mare was in the first stall, he has to offload, can't get her to bring leg back in, so he is trying to cut metal on windows with a pair of metal cutters.

He goes inside to see if he can get a better grip with them, and she is laying there, munching down on hay that has fallen to floor.

He said he was so mad when he saw her do that, he got a lash whip and told her to get her big rear up. And he said, she pulled her leg back inside, got her feet under her and stood up.

None the worse for wear.

It is really all in the luck of the draw I think. Part of it depends on how you were trained and by who, part of it depends on how many horror stories you have heard about tying vs loose.

I've heard plenty of both.

But I tie, only time hauled untied was mare and foal combos.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

If I know the horse hauls quietly without fussing or such, I don't tie. We usually go with either stock or slant trailers. Alahna I'll tack up, tie her stirrups up to the horn, let her load, shut the gate and move to the next horses.
Until I know how a horse hauls, they get tied. If they still fuss after that, they'll stay tied for as long as I have them.

I'm more worried about a horse freaking enough in a trailer (especially a bumper pull) and dragging us off the road than getting stuck in the trailer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Palomine's story is one of the reasons I don't like slant loads. If there is a horse in trouble I don't want to have to offload 2 other horses to get to the one. I especially don't like slants with 'escape doors' that don't open from the inside, and here's why. I was with my old BO and we were leaving the local arena, loading the horses into her 2 horse slant. She was loading her horse into the first stall, and because her inside trailer lights didn't work, she was using a small portable trailer light. She was carrying the light with her and was standing in front of the horse (stupid place to be). He was already tied when she dropped the light. He freaked at the thing flashing in his eyes by his feet and reared up, over her head! All I could do was watch in horror and shock. He only reared once, she picked up the light and came off like nothing happened. I remained in shock. This is why I like straight loads with center walk thru aisles and escape doors on both ends of the aisle, or the bigger versions of these the 'head-to-head', or stock trailers. I don't like traditional straight loads or slants, they are just dangerous IMO.

As far as tying, the only one I wouldn't tie in is a stock, because with other trailers they can get their heads caught under bars or dividers. Our 2 horse straight with aisle is WB sized so very roomy for our average sized horses, and I just know my little mare would get herself in trouble if left loose.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I always tie my horses. I tie them because this way they can't look under the panels at the other horses, Golley's favorite thing.
I also tie them so they don't start to back out before I ask them to, Brisco's favorite.
I tie them so they get in god habits of waiting for me to do anything inside the trailer.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

We use blocker tie rings.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

so, for those that tie, do not tie until the door is closed, and do not open the door until they are untied? being that you never have a tied horse with an open door, correct?

is there some reason a horse cannot ride backwards in the innermost position of a slant load, with the barrier closed? last time I trailered X, he would go in, but would immediately try to turn around and leave, and panicked when disallowed to back out. we found that if we let him turn around, facing backwards, then closed the divider on him, he was ok. he was not tied at all. the divider was low enough he could reach his head over it to nibble on the butt of the other horse, but that horse had enough room in the second position to move away from him.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Computer problems - just testing.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Now I seem to be working.....

QUOTE=tinyliny;6784393]so, for those that tie, do not tie until the door is closed, and do not open the door until they are untied? being that you never have a tied horse with an open door, correct?

Agree -- when I put the first horse in the slant, however, I do tie right away and in the same instant swing the divider closed because the set up allows it to happen that quickly (only when I know the horse and how it reacts in a trailer) - I would never do that with a straight load because of the time lapse to get from front to back

is there some reason a horse cannot ride backwards in the innermost position of a slant load, with the barrier closed?..

My sister (she uses a stock trailer) has a horse that needs to haul backwards - quite content when that is allowed and quite restless when forced to remain frontwards.

Presumably, research was done when designing slants that found the frontward position was best for balance and/or loading efficiently. That aside, given the length of the trailer stall and the length of the horse does not change, then a horse could ride backwards in a slant. The only thing is, I wouldn't like the butt nibbling thing making it uncomfortable for the adjacent passenger - you may end up with that horse developing a dislike for trailer riding.

.[/QUOTE]


----------



## greenhaven (Jun 7, 2014)

beau159 said:


> The horses do NOT get tied until all the trailer doors are shut. They are untied BEFORE any trailer doors are opened to unload. While I have never had a problem, I don't want an accident to happen.


DITTO.



Palomine said:


> I've seen horses that are tied end up flipped upside down in a stall. How? Who knows, and have a trainer friend that was going down Interstate, looks in sideview mirror and sees a hoof sticking out the window...bottom side up.
> 
> Naturally the mare was in the first stall, he has to offload, can't get her to bring leg back in, so he is trying to cut metal on windows with a pair of metal cutters.
> 
> ...


:shock::!::shock:

Horses will never cease to shock and dismay me. Incredible story.

One time I was hauling my two mares, one tied in the front portion of the stock, the other loose in the back. I was driving oh-so-slowly through a tight s-curve on the way home, but she shifted her weight the wrong way at just the wrong time and went down in the trailer. Had a "quick release" knot in the lead rope (yes, should have been a proper safety release snap on a proper trailer tie) that tightened down to tightly. I called to DH for a knife to cut the rope, and while he was hightailing it back to the trailer she managed to pop back to her feet all on her own. I was agog with admiration! She was a super-athletic, compact little 14.2hh quarter horse and she proved herself superior that day.

This story really is about her superpowers, but in hindsight I should have left her to travel loose in that big, open space. Tying her without the benefit and support of the close space provided by dividers was just as dangerous, and maybe moreso, than leaving her loose.

If I had been packing three or four horses alongside each other in the open stock I would have tied them all and they would have supported each other.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

A number of reasons have been provided in this thread both for tying and for not tying while transporting horses in trailers. There is one thing I haven't seen mentioned that may be worth considering.

A veterinarian told me of a problem that often occurs in horses that are tied high during longer trips. I can't remember the term he used. This is an issue of congestion which interferes with the horse's breathing. It may be only temporary or may last for some time after the trip. 

The problem occurs when a horse is not allowed to lower its head to snort or cough to clear its air passages. This happens naturally throughout the day. However, if a horse's head is tied high in a trailer, it may not be able to do this when needed. Congestion may build up in the horse's air passages. This issue is compounded it there is a lot of hay dust in the trailer.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

TXhorseman said:


> The problem occurs when a horse is not allowed to lower its head to snort or cough to clear its air passages. This happens naturally throughout the day. However, if a horse's head is tied high in a trailer, it may not be able to do this when needed. Congestion may build up in the horse's air passages. This issue is compounded it there is a lot of hay dust in the trailer.


That's a stretch IMO, unless some idiot is tying the horse's head snug against the trailer tie ring at the top of the trailer - but then tying isn't the issue, improper handling is. Otherwise every horse hauled in a straight load with a manger would have respiratory issues, because they can't lower their heads...

My preference is to tie a horse to keep them somewhat limited in their movement - from a safety standpoint, I don't want to be cruising down the highway with a horse wandering around and tremendously shifting the trailer on me. If I'm going a short way and can leave dividers open, I might leave one loose, but I won't take the chance of leaving one untied in a straight or slant stall in case he tries to turn around in that confined space.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Interesting that this thread was started. Just yesterday my DIL asked me if there are times I tie and why. It's difficult to explain each instance. There are always differing circumstances.

I have 2 trailers. A 3 horse slant and an older 2 horse straight. Two of our horses are very large and calm and 1 is smallish and calm, but curious. I don't worry about tying the 2 larger ones because no matter how I load them, they are snug with the dividers and too tall to get their head stuck underneath the divider. The smaller one likes to look under the divider to see whats happening. This is the one I loop his lead rope through the upper tie ring just to limit his movement.

Now, when I had my old stock trailer I left the middle divider in. My old gelding preferred to turn backward. He loaded upfront, I'd close the gate effectively keeping him to the front. He could turn backward, but couldn't do much to shift the trailer. Other horses that got loaded in the back got tied so they couldn't turn/shift/squabble.

So, I really believe that tying or not tying depends on the horse, the trailer and the circumstance.

YES! Tie after the doors are closed and untie before doors are opened. I learned this the hard way. Had a nice buckskin gelding loaded in my old stock trailer. I had opened the back door and stepped in to untie him. He was a good boy and gave to halter pressure pretty well, but when I reach my hand up he must have thought I was backing him. The rope pulled taught and pinned me at my shoulder level against the wall! It was only a few seconds, but you'd be surprised how much pressure they can put on that rope. I couldn't move at all. I was extremely lucky that it was on my shoulder and not my neck or head and very thankful he didn't panic and struggle. Not sure that would have had a good outcome. Anyway, he pulled for a moment and then realized he needed to step forward, which he did. After that I never again forgot to untie at the window before opening the door.


----------



## greenhaven (Jun 7, 2014)

Blue said:


> Had a nice buckskin gelding loaded in my old stock trailer. I had opened the back door and stepped in to untie him. He was a good boy and gave to halter pressure pretty well, but when I reach my hand up he must have thought I was backing him. The rope pulled taught and pinned me at my shoulder level against the wall! It was only a few seconds, but you'd be surprised how much pressure they can put on that rope. I couldn't move at all. I was extremely lucky that it was on my shoulder and not my neck or head and very thankful he didn't panic and struggle. Not sure that would have had a good outcome. Anyway, he pulled for a moment and then realized he needed to step forward, which he did. After that I never again forgot to untie at the window before opening the door.


Zoiks! Gives me the willies to think about it. I was picking up my mare from the breeders after having her bred, and the mare pitched a fit while I was trying to tie her in the front of a slant. She was never ever ever a fit-pitcher before that, but she was in loooove. I got pinned between the rope and the wall and it was scary. As is typical for me I was calm and fine until she quit, got tied and confined and I walked off the trailer. Nearly fell to the ground when my legs gave way!

I always advocate not walking with a horse into a trailer without a clear line of escape for just that reason. Horses are dangerous enough just being horses, but put them, and you, in a tiny confined space? Recipe for disaster. I try not to be anxious but I never take anything for granted when loading, unload or hauling.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I own a horse that on the way to my house he vacated the premises. The guy looked in his rear view mirror to see a horse running back down the road. It looked an awful lot like the one he was hauling, so he stopped to check. Sure enough it was. Good thing he was driving very slowly! I make sure that horse is tied in tight. When I first started hauling him I used 2 lead ropes as I didnt want a repeat performance.

The trailer we have I bought used. One can see a patch in the roof where a horse tried also to vacate.

I judge by horses or donkeys temperaments as to whether they ride loose or tied. I have a pony who rides loose and the latest 2 donkeys we have owned rode loose.


----------



## teakwood (Aug 20, 2014)

I've always tied using the quick release ones. We trailer every time we go riding which is not far - 10-15 min ride. So they are all used to it. We stopped tying the one mare for whatever reason and she realized she could get her head down to eat the hay that had fallen of the floor and somehow got her head stuck in between the divider. She sort of panicked. Luckily, the second horse was not in yet so we opened the divider up, she got her head up and snorted a few times and was quite upset over it. Back to tying her up now every single time. our horses wait to be untied, never in a hurry. They slowly turn around (they dont like backing out) and then look out to see where they are and then when I step out, they step out.


----------



## llizzylou42 (Aug 8, 2014)

First, let me say that I hardly ever haul for long distances. The longest I've hauled is when I just hauled my minis home last week and that was two hours. 
I have used two different kinds of trailers (a two horse straight load bumper pull and a bumper pull stock) and I have five equine. 

My first horse is an older arab/qh gelding. He is awesome. He doesn't get excited in the trailer, loads wonderfully, and is pleasant to trailer. I usually tie him. I haven't ever had a reason not to. However, if we were going on a long trip (3+ hrs) I may leave him untied. I would only do this if we were using the stock trailer and if he was sectioned off in the front part alone. 

My second horse is a 3 year old qh gelding. I would probably always tie him. He gets antsy and isn't the easiest to load. Again, if we were going on a long trip i may leave him untied.... but I seriously doubt that I would do that. I think that I would probably tie him loosely, but still tight enough that he wouldn't lay down or get it caught around his neck or anything.

My third is a donkey. She is not fun to trailer. I hardly ever trailer her. She is a pasture pet/guard animal. If I trailer her I will trailer her in the stock trailer, untied, in the front section. I don't trust that she would be calm. I think she would probably have an anxiety attack 

My fourth and fifths are both minis. I tie them in the two horse straight load. They get tied tighter than any of my others because they are minis and they like to get into trouble with the divider. I might take the divider out for them, but that's only because they're so small the divider doesn't do much. If I did trailer them in the stock trailer I wouldn't tie them just because the walls are so high up there's no chance for them to get into trouble. I would NEVER leave him untied in the two horse straight load. I know many do, but my two horse straight load only has half doors in the back and I just know that they would get into A LOT of trouble!!! 

All that being said..... I don't tie very tight. Always enough so they can move their heads but won't get their heads under any bars or in any of the wrong places. 

Also. I always tie after the doors are shut (but not latched) and I don't untie until the doors are unlatched but not opened. I always load and unload the two horse straight load with two people. 

If I were taking the two average horses and the two minis somewhere, I would obviously take the stock trailer. I would also probably let the minis be untied in the front and have the two average horses tied in the back. 

I also think that tying and dividers are good because they offer stability. I have debated doing something to extend the divider in the two horse straight load for the minis so they can have that extra stability. 


Basically, the only time I would consider not tying would be when I am going on a long trip, or with the minis in the stock trailer.
I don't usually have a reason not to tie. If I had a valid reason and it wouldn't cause harm to the animals I would probably leave them untied.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Cynical25 said:


> That's a stretch IMO, unless some idiot is tying the horse's head snug against the trailer tie ring at the top of the trailer - but then tying isn't the issue, improper handling is. Otherwise every horse hauled in a straight load with a manger would have respiratory issues, because they can't lower their heads...
> 
> My preference is to tie a horse to keep them somewhat limited in their movement - from a safety standpoint, I don't want to be cruising down the highway with a horse wandering around and tremendously shifting the trailer on me. If I'm going a short way and can leave dividers open, I might leave one loose, but I won't take the chance of leaving one untied in a straight or slant stall in case he tries to turn around in that confined space.


I've heard that this is actually a very good reason not to buy straight loads with mangers. Not a problem for short distances (at least in this regard... inability to properly brace themselves is another issue) but for longer distances horses should be able to put their heads down. 

Of course, I can't really say too much on that subject because I've never had occasion to use such trailers. Just saying what I've heard from a few places/people. I personally wouldn't buy one, but mostly because I don't like the design of them.

On the original subject... unless I have one horse riding loose in an open stock trailer I tie. Anything with a divider and I tie my boy. I don't want him doing something foolish like trying to stick his head over or under the divider or trying to interact with his buddy. I tie loose enough that he can move around enough to keep balance, but tight enough so he can't do the above mentioned things. 

I always use a breakaway halter, and I always tie after the butt bumper/divider/door is closed. I untie before opening the trailer up. Several years ago I had a moment of panic when my father was hauling my horse back from college for me in a trailer he borrowed from a friend. I was following in my car, and as I was walking to the trailer I saw that my non horsey dad had just opened the back door to the trailer while my horse was tied!! I started walking briskly towards the trailer to quickly untie him, but before I got there he tried to back out on his own. Because he was in a breakaway halter he just gave it a couple of good pulls and it was a non issue. Still, why I untie first.


----------

